# Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder



## torino (21. März 2010)

Hallo
ich wollte fragen ob einer mit dieser Rute Erfahrungen hat gibts bei Askari im Angebot ? Oder kann einer dazu was sagen zum Beispiel gut oder schlecht ?


----------



## shark316 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Würde geeräl von den Hausmarken von Askari abraten da die meistens nicht lange halten und einfach schlecht in der Verarbeitung sind...
Würde lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben anstatt nach 2-3 mal Angeln eine neue kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Damyl (21. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*



shark316 schrieb:


> Würde geeräl von den Hausmarken von Askari abraten da die meistens nicht lange halten und einfach schlecht in der Verarbeitung sind...
> Würde lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben anstatt nach 2-3 mal Angeln eine neue kaufen zu müssen.


Was für schlechte Erfahrungen haste denn mit den Hausmarken schon gemacht ?


----------



## Andal (21. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Wenn du eine tatsächlich brauchbare Tele-Feederrute haben willst, dann greif zur Browning Ambition Telefeeder. Kostet auch kein Vermögen, ist aber eine vollwertige Feederrute, auf die du dich verlassen kannst!


----------



## torino (21. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Und jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage wenn man bei Askari eine Rolle bestellt ist dann auch noch ne Schnur drauf ?


----------



## Koalabaer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*



torino schrieb:


> Und jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage wenn man bei Askari eine Rolle bestellt ist dann auch noch ne Schnur drauf ?



bei mir war bis jetzt keine drauf #d

woher sollen die auch wissen, welche ich haben möchte


----------



## torino (21. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Weil bei den Rollen steht in den Tabellen bei Askari immer welche Schnurstärke wie war es bei euch anderen ?


----------



## Koalabaer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*



torino schrieb:


> Weil bei den Rollen steht in den Tabellen bei Askari immer welche Schnurstärke wie war es bei euch anderen ?



was du da liest,ist das Fassungsvermögen der Rolle.Nimmst du dünnere Schnur paßt entsprechend mehr,bei dickerer Schnur entsprechend weniger aud die Rolle.

Die Rollen sind definitiv NICHT mit der angegebenen Schnur bespult.

Gruß Jög


----------



## Koalabaer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

schau mal hier: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ren-9/allroundrollen-3/kogha-jewel/detail.jsf

das sind drei verschiedene Rollengrößen...die Jewel 1000 die kleinste,dann die 2000er, das meiste Fassungsvermögen hat die Jewel 3000.Du siehst auch das das Rollengewicht zunimmt.

Es ist also nicht die selbe Rolle mit unterschiedlicher Schnur bespult.

Hoffe du hast mich jetzt verstanden?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## torino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Wie war es eigentlich bei euch als ihr ein Gegenstand bei Askari bestellt habt , habt ihr denn da eine E-mail gekricht wenn der Gegenstand abgeschickt wurde ? Oder wie lange dauerte es bei euch so bis ihr eure Wahre geliefert bekommen habt ?


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*



torino schrieb:


> Wie war es eigentlich bei euch als ihr ein Gegenstand bei Askari bestellt habt , habt ihr denn da eine E-mail gekricht wenn der Gegenstand abgeschickt wurde ? Oder wie lange dauerte es bei euch so bis ihr eure Wahre geliefert bekommen habt ?



Du bestellst, kriegst ne Mail, wo die Summe drin steht, die Du bezahlen musst, überweist das Geld...und nachdem Askari das Geld hat, kriegst Du ne Mail, daß Dein Kram verschickt wurde.

Im Normalfall hast Du Dein Zeug nach 5-7 Tagen...Montag früh bestellt, Montag abend überwiesen, Freitag oder Samstag ist das Paket da.


----------



## Koalabaer (24. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

wenn alles auf Lager war,hatte ich das Paket mal nach 3 Tagen(Nachnahme).
wenn jedoch nicht,zog sich das auch schon mehrere Wochen hin. 

Hoffe das sich das mit der neuen Verfügbarkeitsanzeige bessert.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## torino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Weil ich habe dort am letzten Samstag bestellt und die Bestetigungs Mail ist immer noch nicht da das es abgeschickt wurde ! Was soll ich jetzt machen ?


----------



## Koalabaer (24. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*



torino schrieb:


> Weil ich habe dort am letzten Samstag bestellt und die Bestetigungs Mail ist immer noch nicht da das es abgeschickt wurde ! Was soll ich jetzt machen ?



die Bestellung wurde sicherlich erst am Montag bearbeitet.Ein biss'l Geduld solltest du schon noch haben. |rolleyes

Und wenn nicht,rufe doch einfach mal beim Kundendienst an,die können dir sicher den aktuellen Bearbeitungsstand sagen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dunraven (24. März 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Ich habe schon über einen Monat auf Nachlieferungen warten müssen. War eine Fleecejacke die in der Zwischenzeit schon wieder im aktuellen Werbeprospekt war obwohl ich da schon 4 Wochen drauf wartete das sie endlich wieder auf Lager ist und geliefert wird. Von daher was auf Lager ist kommt schnell, was nicht auf Lager ist dauert und das teilweise lange.


----------



## siwok44 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Ich habe bei Askari zu Weinachten als Geschenk zwei Sänger Heavy Ruten am anfang Dezember bestellt,und bekomme habe sie zu Ostern,am März und das  nach merere anrufe und E-Mails.


----------



## klappe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

hab da noch nie bestellt, aber irgendwie liese ich das öfters, dass die manchmal ganz schön lange zum liefern brauchen....
schlechtes image würde ich sagen:q


----------



## Matchangler97 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

bei mir hat es meistens nur 3-5 Tage gedauert wenn alles da war. Die Qualität ist auch nicht schlecht( Ich mein jetzt wenn man z.B. ne Balzerrute oder so da kauft).


----------



## Dunraven (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

Hä, warum sollte die Qualität einer Markenrute da auch schlechter sein als wenn Du die selbe Rute im Angelladen um die Ecke kaufst???

Das ist ja genau so als wenn ich sage die Qualität der Coca Cola beim Kiosk ist auch nicht schlechter als die im Supermarkt (ich rede von Flaschen, bei Gläsern habe ich da schon in Calgary was echt übles bekommen, schon toll wenn das Leitungswasser für den Automaten genommen wird und da mehr Chlor drin ist als im Hallenbad).


----------



## klappe (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Riverman Carbon Tele Feeder*

shit happens:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------

